# G5 Broadhead



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

This weekend we went on a hunt for hogs and exotics. The landowner does not allow mechanical broadheads, so I got some g5 Strikers. The first shot I just missed (operator error) when I went to get the arrow I noticed the shaft on the broadhead was broke. I just chalked it up to a rock no big deal. The second one I shot a hog clean pass through got the arrow and the shaft on the broadhead was broke. Once again I figured a rock or bone. So now I am down to the last arrow with a good tip. Well it slipped out of my hand from an 8 foot stand hit a rock and the shaft broke again. My qustion is has anybody else had trouble with the strikers or did I just have some bad luck?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have not had a problem with them. In fact, they are my favorite broadhead.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Never a problem with mine. I think you just got a bad batch... or they made a name for themselves and just recently started to make them in China to up their profit margin.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I shoot G5 strikers in 100gr. for now i only have 3 left and then i am switching to rage 3 blades. I have shot 3 doe now with them. The first broke the shaft of the broad head (hit the deer in the shoulder) the second was a clean pass through and it found a piece of dirt on my property (rocksprings, tx.) it was fine. the third broke a blade and the shaft of the broadhead. i have contacted G5 to ask them about the material grade they are made from. the strikers are 17-4 and are in the H-900 condition. this will make the hardness very high. 40 - 47 RC. and the charpies will be appx 4 ft. lbs. which is nothing. so if they hit bone/rock they will break. just thought i would share.


----------



## Duckhead_78 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never shot the strikers but I have used the G5 Montechs. They were very durable, accurate & had great penetration but they didn't leave much of a blood trail. I've since been using Rockets but thinking about using the 2 bladed Rage this upcoming year.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

texastkikker said:


> I shoot G5 strikers in 100gr. for now i only have 3 left and then i am switching to rage 3 blades. I have shot 3 doe now with them. The first broke the shaft of the broad head (hit the deer in the shoulder) the second was a clean pass through and it found a piece of dirt on my property (rocksprings, tx.) it was fine. the third broke a blade and the shaft of the broadhead. i have contacted G5 to ask them about the material grade they are made from. the strikers are 17-4 and are in the H-900 condition. this will make the hardness very high. 40 - 47 RC. and the charpies will be appx 4 ft. lbs. which is nothing. so if they hit bone/rock they will break. just thought i would share.


A charpie test of 4 foot lbs is very weak. What does 40-47 RC equal out to to Brenll?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

FishinMick said:


> A charpie test of 4 foot lbs is very weak. What does 40-47 RC equal out to to Brenll?


yup...those are some terrible charpies but for the condition of the material it is right on. 40-47 RC is equivalent to 375-444 HBW.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

My wife shot a hog this past season with a G5 striker 100 gr. hit him in shoulder plate with very little penetration. When we found the arrow no broadhead but shaft still in insert. I wasn't to concerned until now, but I was considering changing her to muzzy phantoms anyway for the cut on contact with a low poundage bow.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have shot alot of deer and hogs with my bow.I first started with the first models of mechanical B.H's and found out real quick they were not for me.I was turned on to muzzys along time ago by some real experienced bow hunters and after shooting my first deer with one I was hooked.My bow back then only allowed the 125grain head.Ive recently purchased a new bow this year so now I can shoot the 100g.I used the rage for my first kill,with new bow, and they leave a huge hole,but after one use they need repair.My next deer was with a muzzy and again huge hole,and pass through like butter.I would say that about 95% of all my muzzies that went through big hogs and deer, have been reshootable.If you are looking for a good,dependable,and reasonably priced head,then you must go with muzzy!You will be happy with them guaranteed.Good luck!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I shoot Slick Tricks and have never had a head fail. In fact, I shot 5 animals with the same head this year.


----------

